# due december 25th, bump buddy wanted :)



## 19Sarah87

hi, im due decem 25th still early but would love to have some one to share experiences and worries etc, maby talk on msn later on,
sarah x


----------



## peaches1978

Hi Sarah, I'm due on the 18th Dec, I'll be your bump buddy? xxx


----------



## 19Sarah87

peaches1978 said:


> Hi Sarah, I'm due on the 18th Dec, I'll be your bump buddy? xxx

hi, peaches that would be great :hugs: , hows are you? and congrats on your bfp x


----------



## peaches1978

Brill!, I'm good thanks, just feel tired really, no other symptoms, how about you? xx


----------



## 19Sarah87

peaches1978 said:


> Brill!, I'm good thanks, just feel tired really, no other symptoms, how about you? xx

im not to bad thnx, the symptoms come on and off, like boobs killing me one minute and fine the next, and the nausea, but iv never felt so tired lol. keep fretting about the cramping though, i cant remeber what is was like with my first, lolx


----------



## peaches1978

I dont ever remember feeling this tired throughout the day, very unlike me, lol. Try not to worry about the cramping hun its very common, mine seems to have settled for now.
I ordered a mamas and papas catalogue online which has just arrived, its got a £5 giftcard in it, which I'm sure will come in handy.

I'll put ur name in my signature, now were bump buddies xxx


----------



## 19Sarah87

hiya bump buddy lol, how are you today?


----------



## peaches1978

haha, hiya, I'm good thanks, how r u doin today x


----------



## peaches1978

hey, how r u doin today, hope ur good xx


----------



## 19Sarah87

hiya! im good thanks, although i feel part of the livng dead lol, iv got no energy just feel so tired, how are you getting on? x:flower:


----------



## peaches1978

haha, snap, I'm tired before I've even done anything xx


----------



## 19Sarah87

lol it can only get better ay when the morning sickness shows up :haha: , my main problem at the mo is that im constantly feeling hungry you wouldnt of believed how much my eyes lit up when i read women need to eat 300 calories more, it was like id struck gold :rofl: its just ashame that when i think of food it turns my stomach haha

how are you today? x


----------



## peaches1978

hey I'm good thanks, I'm the opposite, not really interested in food at the mo, sure that will change though, haha!!!! Boobs have started started aching today at the sides which is a new one 4 me, oh well lol. 

I keep findng myself wishing time away so I can be further along in pregnancy, it's such a worrying time first tri, do you feel the same or is it just me??

How r u feeling?? take care xxx


----------



## ArcaneSpark

Hi, I'm due on the 10th Dec if your looking for more bump buddies?


----------



## peaches1978

hey how u feelin today, hope everythings going well xxxx


----------



## 19Sarah87

peaches1978 said:


> hey how u feelin today, hope everythings going well xxxx

hiya im good thanks how are you? x


----------



## 19Sarah87

ArcaneSpark said:


> Hi, I'm due on the 10th Dec if your looking for more bump buddies?

hiya, sorry about delay in responding :blush: , how are you? more the merrier :thumbup: x


----------



## tryng4another

Hi can i join possible edd 20th dec.


----------



## 19Sarah87

tryng4another said:


> Hi can i join possible edd 20th dec.

hiya, congrats on your BFP and welcome :),


----------



## tryng4another

Thank u :) xx


----------



## peaches1978

hiya im good thanks how are you? x[/QUOTE]

I'm ok I think lol, had quite a bit of spotting on and off, no pains though xxx


----------



## peaches1978

Hi and welcome to the others, congrats on your BFP's xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Has any1 had there doctor appointment? Xx


----------



## 19Sarah87

tryng4another said:


> Has any1 had there doctor appointment? Xx

hi, i had my drs appointment when i was just 3weeks 1day lol, but i cant see the midwife until im 7 weeks so still another 2 weeks yet.


----------



## 19Sarah87

peaches1978 said:


> hiya im good thanks how are you? x

I'm ok I think lol, had quite a bit of spotting on and off, no pains though xxx[/QUOTE]

no pains good news then :flower: , spottings quite common. so bump buddy :haha: iv only just realised your from england, i can be such a durr at times i think im getting pregnancy brain already....... half the cells have gone, anywhoo where abouts are you from.................... im just being nosey :blush: x


----------



## tryng4another

That was early lol i cant even make an appointment yet :( i might ring them tomorrow cos they will at least have a message saying when there open again. I think it will be more real when my doc confirms it too xx


----------



## 19Sarah87

tryng4another said:


> That was early lol i cant even make an appointment yet :( i might ring them tomorrow cos they will at least have a message saying when there open again. I think it will be more real when my doc confirms it too xx

my dr didnt even confirm it, i went in told him preggy, went through everything and he referred me for my scan, gave me my pills and sent me on my way, although i did have to go and see the nurse last week due to pains, 2 more weeks and i get my scan, then i think it will feel more real for me, how are you today? x


----------



## tryng4another

Do u get ur scan when u see ur midwife?
Im ok thanks feeling a little sicky and sore head but cant complain im happy just to be pregnant lol how are u? Xx


----------



## 19Sarah87

tryng4another said:


> Do u get ur scan when u see ur midwife?
> Im ok thanks feeling a little sicky and sore head but cant complain im happy just to be pregnant lol how are u? Xx

im not too bad thanks been ill tmi after seeing nurse for fear im having an ectopic again because of terrible pain turns out iv got a uti and thanks to the antibiotics it caused another problem ggrrrr, i have to go to the clinic and then when everythings ok on the scan i can book in with the midwife x


----------



## tryng4another

Argg a uti i got them all the time with dd. So far im making sure i dont hold anything in lol. Well i hope everything is ok this time good luck. Xxx


----------



## peaches1978

tryng4another said:


> Has any1 had there doctor appointment? Xx

No not yet, I'm going to make an appointment for next week xxx


----------



## peaches1978

no pains good news then :flower: , spottings quite common. so bump buddy :haha: iv only just realised your from england, i can be such a durr at times i think im getting pregnancy brain already....... half the cells have gone, anywhoo where abouts are you from.................... im just being nosey :blush: x[/QUOTE]

thats what i keep thinking as long as I have no pains I should be ok:thumbup: I live in Preston, Lancashire, be as nosey as u like haha :haha::flower:


----------



## tryng4another

Today the sickness has started up. Hows evry1 doing? Xx


----------



## peaches1978

tryng4another said:


> Today the sickness has started up. Hows evry1 doing? Xx

Hi, hope the sickness isn't too bad:flower: I'm still spotting, wish it would stop xxxx


----------



## tryng4another

Hope ur spotting stops soon, has it got u worried or u ok about it? Xx


----------



## peaches1978

me 2 thanks, I wasn't worried at first but i am getting a bit worried now, I have 2 older children and can't remember spotting with them, I'm going to ring the docs tomorrow xxx


----------



## 19Sarah87

hiya ladies, how are you today?
im not too bad, worrying abit i feel like historys repeating it self, iv just started another thread asking for advice, symptoms have gone down some although my boobs are hurting today but im also having cramps x


----------



## peaches1978

19Sarah87 said:


> hiya ladies, how are you today?
> im not too bad, worrying abit i feel like historys repeating it self, iv just started another thread asking for advice, symptoms have gone down some although my boobs are hurting today but im also having cramps x

sorry to hear this hun, have u had a miscarriage previously?? what symptoms have gone down?? cramping is quite common so hopefully it's nothing to worry about, big hugs xxxx


----------



## tryng4another

Do u have a nhs health helpline? Just to sort of help u so u dont worry yourself too much. Sarah i would just keep an eye on ur symptoms they could well of just died down abit and come back. Maybe your boobs still being sore is a good thing. 
Peaches every pregnancy can be different the spotting may not be anything bad xxx


----------



## Ladybird77

Hey ladies

Does anyone mind if I join too?

Based on LMP I'm due 17th Dec but I have a longer cycle (36 days) so, going by when 'I think' I ovulated, I would be due 25th Dec. Got an early scan booked on 6th May so should hopefully know more then!

xx


----------



## 19Sarah87

peaches1978 said:


> 19Sarah87 said:
> 
> 
> hiya ladies, how are you today?
> im not too bad, worrying abit i feel like historys repeating it self, iv just started another thread asking for advice, symptoms have gone down some although my boobs are hurting today but im also having cramps x
> 
> sorry to hear this hun, have u had a miscarriage previously?? what symptoms have gone down?? cramping is quite common so hopefully it's nothing to worry about, big hugs xxxxClick to expand...

hiya, iv had wuite a few 2mc 1 mmc and an ectpoic...... all before i was 20 :cry: , to behonest iv stopped feeling pregnant..... how are you today? x


----------



## peaches1978

I'm really sorry to hear that, have your symptoms completely gone now or do you still have some??

I'm having a terrible day, woke up this morning and my PJ's were covered in blood, been to docs this morning who did preg test which was positive, i'm still bleeding heavily and have passed 2clots with a greyish tinge to them. i've got a scan at 9.30 tomorrow, i'm really not hopeful though xxxx


----------



## cahgirl87

I know I'm just kind of jumping in here (sorry). Peaches I'm sorry to here about the bleeding please post as soon as you know anything. Or if you want to talk to someone please let me know. This is my first pregnancy - but I'm a great listener. Hope everything is ok *hugs*


----------



## 19Sarah87

Ladybird77 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Does anyone mind if I join too?
> 
> Based on LMP I'm due 17th Dec but I have a longer cycle (36 days) so, going by when 'I think' I ovulated, I would be due 25th Dec. Got an early scan booked on 6th May so should hopefully know more then!
> 
> xx

hiya, and of course you can join :flower:


----------



## 19Sarah87

peaches1978 said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that, have your symptoms completely gone now or do you still have some??
> 
> I'm having a terrible day, woke up this morning and my PJ's were covered in blood, been to docs this morning who did preg test which was positive, i'm still bleeding heavily and have passed 2clots with a greyish tinge to them. i've got a scan at 9.30 tomorrow, i'm really not hopeful though xxxx

im so sorry to hear what your going through, as the test was still positive wouldnt that be a good thing? im keeping everything crossed for you and hoping that everything will be ok tomorrow, :hugs: , iv read on here before that woman have had bleeds and the baby was ok and it was coming from somewhere else again im so sorry xxxxx let us know how it goes ill be looking for updates and hopefully its good news :hugs2:


----------



## cahgirl87

I'm 23, this is my first pregnancy and I have an estimated due date December 25. I would love someone to talk to. everything is so new and a little scary but extremely exciting.


----------



## peaches1978

cahgirl87 said:


> I know I'm just kind of jumping in here (sorry). Peaches I'm sorry to here about the bleeding please post as soon as you know anything. Or if you want to talk to someone please let me know. This is my first pregnancy - but I'm a great listener. Hope everything is ok *hugs*

Ahh thank you thats really nice of you, and welcome xxxx


----------



## peaches1978

Ladybird77 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Does anyone mind if I join too?
> 
> Based on LMP I'm due 17th Dec but I have a longer cycle (36 days) so, going by when 'I think' I ovulated, I would be due 25th Dec. Got an early scan booked on 6th May so should hopefully know more then!
> 
> xx

Hi and welcome :flower: xxx


----------



## peaches1978

19Sarah87 said:


> peaches1978 said:
> 
> 
> I'm really sorry to hear that, have your symptoms completely gone now or do you still have some??
> 
> I'm having a terrible day, woke up this morning and my PJ's were covered in blood, been to docs this morning who did preg test which was positive, i'm still bleeding heavily and have passed 2clots with a greyish tinge to them. i've got a scan at 9.30 tomorrow, i'm really not hopeful though xxxx
> 
> im so sorry to hear what your going through, as the test was still positive wouldnt that be a good thing? im keeping everything crossed for you and hoping that everything will be ok tomorrow, :hugs: , iv read on here before that woman have had bleeds and the baby was ok and it was coming from somewhere else again im so sorry xxxxx let us know how it goes ill be looking for updates and hopefully its good news :hugs2:Click to expand...

Hi and thank you, yes I'm hoping the test being positive is good thing, but I think HCG stays in your urine for a while after miscarriage therefore would still show as positive, i'm no expert though lol. I'll keep u updated. 

How r u today hun xxxx :flower:


----------



## 19Sarah87

cahgirl87 said:


> I'm 23, this is my first pregnancy and I have an estimated due date December 25. I would love someone to talk to. everything is so new and a little scary but extremely exciting.

hiya, :flower: well youv come to the right place, how are u?


----------



## 19Sarah87

peaches1978 said:


> 19Sarah87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peaches1978 said:
> 
> 
> I'm really sorry to hear that, have your symptoms completely gone now or do you still have some??
> 
> I'm having a terrible day, woke up this morning and my PJ's were covered in blood, been to docs this morning who did preg test which was positive, i'm still bleeding heavily and have passed 2clots with a greyish tinge to them. i've got a scan at 9.30 tomorrow, i'm really not hopeful though xxxx
> 
> im so sorry to hear what your going through, as the test was still positive wouldnt that be a good thing? im keeping everything crossed for you and hoping that everything will be ok tomorrow, :hugs: , iv read on here before that woman have had bleeds and the baby was ok and it was coming from somewhere else again im so sorry xxxxx let us know how it goes ill be looking for updates and hopefully its good news :hugs2:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi and thank you, yes I'm hoping the test being positive is good thing, but I think HCG stays in your urine for a while after miscarriage therefore would still show as positive, i'm no expert though lol. I'll keep u updated.
> 
> How r u today hun xxxx :flower:Click to expand...

hi, im not to bad today thanks, having wierd pains in my side, o and i look like the size of a elephant i look 5 months pregnant lol x


----------



## peaches1978

I had some like twisting pulling pains in my side the other day, wish we were 5 months gone lol, that would be fab ;0) xxx


----------



## Ladybird77

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies O:)

Peaches... I really hope you get good news tomorrow hun, will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for you xx

I hate wishing my life away but I really wish we could fast forward a couple of months and get past the tricky first tri stage.... to be honest I don't really feel pregnant at all, even my boobs aren't that sore today... I hope that's not a bad sign. I also hate the fact I'm over analysing and worrying about everything!

I hope you are all well girls xx


----------



## 19Sarah87

peaches1978 said:


> I had some like twisting pulling pains in my side the other day, wish we were 5 months gone lol, that would be fab ;0) xxx

thats like the pain im getting in my right side, that would be great least i would have people thinking im fat and gasping when i say im only 5 weeks :haha:


----------



## c.m.c

awwww wishing all the Christmas 2011 babies a safe and healthy journey to the world!!!! 

this was me last year!!!!


----------



## 19Sarah87

c.m.c said:


> awwww wishing all the Christmas 2011 babies a safe and healthy journey to the world!!!!
> 
> this was me last year!!!!

thank you :flower: , your dd is just gorgous!


----------



## tryng4another

Hi hope every1 ok. Good luck with ur scan i hope it goes ok xxx


----------



## 19Sarah87

good luck with the scan this morning peaches, thinking of you :hugs: x


----------



## 19Sarah87

how is everyone today? iv been to docs and iv been booked in for scan tomorrow at 10am because of the pain to rule out an ectopic and im quite nervous about it to say the least.


----------



## peaches1978

Hi, well I'm non the wiser really, hosp did a preg test which was positive, I had a scan and they couldn't see anything at all, they have taken swabs and bloods, I have to ring back at 3pm to get my results and go back to hosp on Fri and have my bloods taken again to see if HCG level has risen.

They said I could have miscarried, could be ectopic, could have my dates wrong (I don't) or I could have ovulated late. In my heart I know I have miscarried xxxxx


Good luck with your scan tomorrow I will be thinking of you xxxx


----------



## 19Sarah87

peaches1978 said:


> Hi, well I'm non the wiser really, hosp did a preg test which was positive, I had a scan and they couldn't see anything at all, they have taken swabs and bloods, I have to ring back at 3pm to get my results and go back to hosp on Fri and have my bloods taken again to see if HCG level has risen.
> 
> They said I could have miscarried, could be ectopic, could have my dates wrong (I don't) or I could have ovulated late. In my heart I know I have miscarried xxxxx
> 
> 
> Good luck with your scan tomorrow I will be thinking of you xxxx

thank you :flower: , when i read the top part i thought ectopic straight away, i hope you are just really early, fingers crossed for you xx
im dreading tomorrow based on an average cycle im 5weeks 3 days but based on my average cycle over the last 8 months and i think i ovulated on cd 11 not 14 it will put me at 6 weeks so i hope its there i cant go through all that again, for the last couple of days iv been having spotting when i wipe like pin pricks i had that when i had my mcc or could be early signs of early ectopic, i dont know im trying to think the worst so im prepared if you know what i mean. xxxxx best of luck xx


----------



## peaches1978

19Sarah87 said:


> peaches1978 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, well I'm non the wiser really, hosp did a preg test which was positive, I had a scan and they couldn't see anything at all, they have taken swabs and bloods, I have to ring back at 3pm to get my results and go back to hosp on Fri and have my bloods taken again to see if HCG level has risen.
> 
> They said I could have miscarried, could be ectopic, could have my dates wrong (I don't) or I could have ovulated late. In my heart I know I have miscarried xxxxx
> 
> 
> Good luck with your scan tomorrow I will be thinking of you xxxx
> 
> thank you :flower: , when i read the top part i thought ectopic straight away, i hope you are just really early, fingers crossed for you xx
> im dreading tomorrow based on an average cycle im 5weeks 3 days but based on my average cycle over the last 8 months and i think i ovulated on cd 11 not 14 it will put me at 6 weeks so i hope its there i cant go through all that again, for the last couple of days iv been having spotting when i wipe like pin pricks i had that when i had my mcc or could be early signs of early ectopic, i dont know im trying to think the worst so im prepared if you know what i mean. xxxxx best of luck xxClick to expand...


I know exactly what you mean by trying to think the worst, I think sometimes though you just know :cry: doc told me at 6 wks I should see the heartbeat there was nothing there, my only hope is I ovulated late, I know I didnt though. 

Ill be thinking of you tomorrow, good luck and lots of love xxxx


----------



## peaches1978

HCG is 160 xxx


----------



## 19Sarah87

peaches1978 said:


> 19Sarah87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peaches1978 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, well I'm non the wiser really, hosp did a preg test which was positive, I had a scan and they couldn't see anything at all, they have taken swabs and bloods, I have to ring back at 3pm to get my results and go back to hosp on Fri and have my bloods taken again to see if HCG level has risen.
> 
> They said I could have miscarried, could be ectopic, could have my dates wrong (I don't) or I could have ovulated late. In my heart I know I have miscarried xxxxx
> 
> 
> Good luck with your scan tomorrow I will be thinking of you xxxx
> 
> thank you :flower: , when i read the top part i thought ectopic straight away, i hope you are just really early, fingers crossed for you xx
> im dreading tomorrow based on an average cycle im 5weeks 3 days but based on my average cycle over the last 8 months and i think i ovulated on cd 11 not 14 it will put me at 6 weeks so i hope its there i cant go through all that again, for the last couple of days iv been having spotting when i wipe like pin pricks i had that when i had my mcc or could be early signs of early ectopic, i dont know im trying to think the worst so im prepared if you know what i mean. xxxxx best of luck xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I know exactly what you mean by trying to think the worst, I think sometimes though you just know :cry: doc told me at 6 wks I should see the heartbeat there was nothing there, my only hope is I ovulated late, I know I didnt though.
> 
> Ill be thinking of you tomorrow, good luck and lots of love xxxxClick to expand...

thank you xx:hugs:


----------



## 19Sarah87

peaches1978 said:


> HCG is 160 xxx

is this the first levels youv had done? if youv ovulated later this could put you around 5weeks preggy? i dont know i havent a clue lol, just popped onto one of those hcg charts xx


----------



## peaches1978

19Sarah87 said:


> peaches1978 said:
> 
> 
> HCG is 160 xxx
> 
> is this the first levels youv had done? if youv ovulated later this could put you around 5weeks preggy? i dont know i havent a clue lol, just popped onto one of those hcg charts xxClick to expand...

yeah its the first time iv had them done, I also checked a HCG chart and it appears to be in the "normal range" for 5 weeks the range is huge though!! I passed quite a few clots yesterday and I just know Ive miscarried. Just want confirmation, its the worst thing not knowing for sure xxxxx has your pain been quite severe in your side???? xxx:hugs:


----------



## 19Sarah87

peaches1978 said:


> 19Sarah87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peaches1978 said:
> 
> 
> HCG is 160 xxx
> 
> is this the first levels youv had done? if youv ovulated later this could put you around 5weeks preggy? i dont know i havent a clue lol, just popped onto one of those hcg charts xxClick to expand...
> 
> yeah its the first time iv had them done, I also checked a HCG chart and it appears to be in the "normal range" for 5 weeks the range is huge though!! I passed quite a few clots yesterday and I just know Ive miscarried. Just want confirmation, its the worst thing not knowing for sure xxxxx has your pain been quite severe in your side???? xxx:hugs:Click to expand...

its terrible but i supose its down to hoping its a bleed from somewhere else, not too scare you but i know excactly where you are coming from i remember from my ectopic everything was ok than started bleeding went for a scan to find nothing there, not knowing if id mc or what an ectopic never crossed my mind after 2 weeks of my hcg climbing up slowly they found it was, and rushed me in but they didnt scan my tubes they just did keyhole surgery on both tubes and lost my right tube, i thought id never have children as for a healthy couple its only 20% chance, so iv only had 10% if that but iv gone one to have 3 pregnancies since, 1 mmc and the other a healthy little boy and this is my 3rd.
o dear im sorry iv done some rambeling here lol, the pains not so bad but it will come in waves and it feels like its burning picked my ds up earlier and i was in agony for quite some time.

hope your feeling ok xxxxx


----------



## peaches1978

19Sarah87 said:


> peaches1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19Sarah87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peaches1978 said:
> 
> 
> HCG is 160 xxx
> 
> is this the first levels youv had done? if youv ovulated later this could put you around 5weeks preggy? i dont know i havent a clue lol, just popped onto one of those hcg charts xxClick to expand...
> 
> yeah its the first time iv had them done, I also checked a HCG chart and it appears to be in the "normal range" for 5 weeks the range is huge though!! I passed quite a few clots yesterday and I just know Ive miscarried. Just want confirmation, its the worst thing not knowing for sure xxxxx has your pain been quite severe in your side???? xxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> its terrible but i supose its down to hoping its a bleed from somewhere else, not too scare you but i know excactly where you are coming from i remember from my ectopic everything was ok than started bleeding went for a scan to find nothing there, not knowing if id mc or what an ectopic never crossed my mind after 2 weeks of my hcg climbing up slowly they found it was, and rushed me in but they didnt scan my tubes they just did keyhole surgery on both tubes and lost my right tube, i thought id never have children as for a healthy couple its only 20% chance, so iv only had 10% if that but iv gone one to have 3 pregnancies since, 1 mmc and the other a healthy little boy and this is my 3rd.
> o dear im sorry iv done some rambeling here lol, the pains not so bad but it will come in waves and it feels like its burning picked my ds up earlier and i was in agony for quite some time.
> 
> hope your feeling ok xxxxxClick to expand...

so sorry youve had such a hard time with your previous pregnancies :hugs:, dont worry about the "rambling" lol.
Good luck with your scan today, let me know how you get on, fingers crossed your little baby is just fine xxxx


----------



## 19Sarah87

hi ladies, had my scan after a very nervous morning, the found the gest sack and yolk sack and got a quick glimpse of the tiny forming baby before it vanished couldnt see much as im only in 5weeks preggy, they found cysts on my ovary which is the cause for the pain im having and i have to go back in 10days for another scan to check the progress i was really happy they didnt need to do a tranvaginal scan as that had me really worried.

hope all is well xx


----------



## peaches1978

awww thats brill, not about the cysts though lol xxxx


----------



## ArcaneSpark

19Sarah87 said:


> ArcaneSpark said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm due on the 10th Dec if your looking for more bump buddies?
> 
> hiya, sorry about delay in responding :blush: , how are you? more the merrier :thumbup: xClick to expand...

Hi,

Been away for a few days with no internet connection. I'm good but unbelievably tired! Has any-one else experienced this extreme exhaustion?

x


----------



## ArcaneSpark

tryng4another said:


> Has any1 had there doctor appointment? Xx

I have my first on the 3rd May when I will be 8w 3d. Have no idea what to expect, I asked if it was going to be a double appt, but apparently not, also its with the midwife not a doctor.

Would be great to know what to expect but I suppose it depends so much on the local Health Authority?! I'm in Sheffield, although originally from the Lakes.


----------



## ArcaneSpark

Sarah,

Been away for a few days and just back reading. How you feeling today?

x


----------



## Ladybird77

Hey guys

Peaches - I'm so sorry for what you're going through hun, it must be an emotional rollercoaster for you at the moment, big hugs xx

Sarah - I'm glad your scan went ok and good luck for your next one, hopefully you'll be able to see your little bean much better by then xx

ArcaneSpark - I know what you mean about the midwife appt... I've got mine on 6th May, all I know is they are doing an early scan and monitoring my blood sugar levels (I'm diabetic) but don't know what else happens after that... next week can't come quick enough! I'm also feeling massively tired... have been for about 2 weeks now!

I woke up feeling queasy for the first time today... not full blown sickness but definitely a bit nauseous. Getting the occasional twinge/mild cramp but nothing other than that.

I hope you're all ok and looking forward to the nice long weekend xxxx


----------



## 19Sarah87

hiya ladies,
how are are you all today?
Iv not been to bad some of my symtoms have come back which im undecided whether its a good or bad thing yet lol. iv started to feel really nauseas ( sorry about spelling lol), oh said it cant be morning sickness because its not morning :haha: what do men know ay. Im peeing every ten minutes and im getting pains in my tummy but im not sure if thats things moving out of the way ready.
The one that has made me laugh and oh worry is my vivid dreams............. i dreamt i bought a sausage and when i woke up i thought i was still holding a sausage ( no its not going that way), luckily i was holding tissue, oh was relieved it was that:haha: .


----------



## ArcaneSpark

Sarah,

Hahaha, I have been having weird vivid dreams, but hadn't related it to a symptom, just thought I must be having a strange run of things.

Bad news for today is that I think I have gone of the taste of coffee, which is terrible news as a love a latte (although now on de-caff). Also although I have been feeling nauseous on and off for a few weeks it has really hit with vengeance tonight! :-(

Lets hope for a better day tomorrow!

x


----------



## ArcaneSpark

peaches1978 said:


> 19Sarah87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peaches1978 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, well I'm non the wiser really, hosp did a preg test which was positive, I had a scan and they couldn't see anything at all, they have taken swabs and bloods, I have to ring back at 3pm to get my results and go back to hosp on Fri and have my bloods taken again to see if HCG level has risen.
> 
> They said I could have miscarried, could be ectopic, could have my dates wrong (I don't) or I could have ovulated late. In my heart I know I have miscarried xxxxx
> 
> 
> Good luck with your scan tomorrow I will be thinking of you xxxx
> 
> thank you :flower: , when i read the top part i thought ectopic straight away, i hope you are just really early, fingers crossed for you xx
> im dreading tomorrow based on an average cycle im 5weeks 3 days but based on my average cycle over the last 8 months and i think i ovulated on cd 11 not 14 it will put me at 6 weeks so i hope its there i cant go through all that again, for the last couple of days iv been having spotting when i wipe like pin pricks i had that when i had my mcc or could be early signs of early ectopic, i dont know im trying to think the worst so im prepared if you know what i mean. xxxxx best of luck xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I know exactly what you mean by trying to think the worst, I think sometimes though you just know :cry: doc told me at 6 wks I should see the heartbeat there was nothing there, my only hope is I ovulated late, I know I didnt though.
> 
> Ill be thinking of you tomorrow, good luck and lots of love xxxxClick to expand...

Peaches,

How you you doing today? :hugs:

x


----------



## 19Sarah87

ArcaneSpark said:


> Sarah,
> 
> Hahaha, I have been having weird vivid dreams, but hadn't related it to a symptom, just thought I must be having a strange run of things.
> 
> Bad news for today is that I think I have gone of the taste of coffee, which is terrible news as a love a latte (although now on de-caff). Also although I have been feeling nauseous on and off for a few weeks it has really hit with vengeance tonight! :-(
> 
> Lets hope for a better day tomorrow!
> 
> x

o dear i hope the sickness eases off for you. Yep vivid dreams are a symptom it was having a dream that my oh was lusting after another woman which made me really upset but made me test as i only dreamt like that when pregnant with ds i think its my bodies way of saying im gonna get fat and ugly lol, my dr said its what the hormones do


----------



## ArcaneSpark

19Sarah87 said:


> ArcaneSpark said:
> 
> 
> Sarah,
> 
> Hahaha, I have been having weird vivid dreams, but hadn't related it to a symptom, just thought I must be having a strange run of things.
> 
> Bad news for today is that I think I have gone of the taste of coffee, which is terrible news as a love a latte (although now on de-caff). Also although I have been feeling nauseous on and off for a few weeks it has really hit with vengeance tonight! :-(
> 
> Lets hope for a better day tomorrow!
> 
> x
> 
> o dear i hope the sickness eases off for you. Yep vivid dreams are a symptom it was having a dream that my oh was lusting after another woman which made me really upset but made me test as i only dreamt like that when pregnant with ds i think its my bodies way of saying im gonna get fat and ugly lol, my dr said its what the hormones doClick to expand...

:rofl:

I have had a couple of racy ones, which surprised me, esp as they were people from the past who I haven't thought of in years! :lol: Glad to know its "normal"!


----------



## 19Sarah87

ArcaneSpark said:


> 19Sarah87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArcaneSpark said:
> 
> 
> Sarah,
> 
> Hahaha, I have been having weird vivid dreams, but hadn't related it to a symptom, just thought I must be having a strange run of things.
> 
> Bad news for today is that I think I have gone of the taste of coffee, which is terrible news as a love a latte (although now on de-caff). Also although I have been feeling nauseous on and off for a few weeks it has really hit with vengeance tonight! :-(
> 
> Lets hope for a better day tomorrow!
> 
> x
> 
> o dear i hope the sickness eases off for you. Yep vivid dreams are a symptom it was having a dream that my oh was lusting after another woman which made me really upset but made me test as i only dreamt like that when pregnant with ds i think its my bodies way of saying im gonna get fat and ugly lol, my dr said its what the hormones doClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I have had a couple of racy ones, which surprised me, esp as they were people from the past who I haven't thought of in years! :lol: Glad to know its "normal"!Click to expand...

lol iv only had one racy one which was damon of vampire diaries.......... i now have a pic of him on as my wallpaper on my laptop :haha: its ok to have tv crushes at 23 isnt it? :haha:


----------



## Ladybird77

19Sarah87 said:


> ArcaneSpark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19Sarah87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArcaneSpark said:
> 
> 
> Sarah,
> 
> Hahaha, I have been having weird vivid dreams, but hadn't related it to a symptom, just thought I must be having a strange run of things.
> 
> Bad news for today is that I think I have gone of the taste of coffee, which is terrible news as a love a latte (although now on de-caff). Also although I have been feeling nauseous on and off for a few weeks it has really hit with vengeance tonight! :-(
> 
> Lets hope for a better day tomorrow!
> 
> x
> 
> o dear i hope the sickness eases off for you. Yep vivid dreams are a symptom it was having a dream that my oh was lusting after another woman which made me really upset but made me test as i only dreamt like that when pregnant with ds i think its my bodies way of saying im gonna get fat and ugly lol, my dr said its what the hormones doClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I have had a couple of racy ones, which surprised me, esp as they were people from the past who I haven't thought of in years! :lol: Glad to know its "normal"!Click to expand...
> 
> lol iv only had one racy one which was damon of vampire diaries.......... i now have a pic of him on as my wallpaper on my laptop :haha: its ok to have tv crushes at 23 isnt it? :haha:Click to expand...

Haha I'm 34 and have a massive crush on Damon!! I love vampire diaries! My dreams have been weird too.... just dreaming about really random stuff! xx


----------



## ArcaneSpark

Ladybird77 said:


> 19Sarah87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArcaneSpark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19Sarah87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArcaneSpark said:
> 
> 
> Sarah,
> 
> Hahaha, I have been having weird vivid dreams, but hadn't related it to a symptom, just thought I must be having a strange run of things.
> 
> Bad news for today is that I think I have gone of the taste of coffee, which is terrible news as a love a latte (although now on de-caff). Also although I have been feeling nauseous on and off for a few weeks it has really hit with vengeance tonight! :-(
> 
> Lets hope for a better day tomorrow!
> 
> x
> 
> o dear i hope the sickness eases off for you. Yep vivid dreams are a symptom it was having a dream that my oh was lusting after another woman which made me really upset but made me test as i only dreamt like that when pregnant with ds i think its my bodies way of saying im gonna get fat and ugly lol, my dr said its what the hormones doClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I have had a couple of racy ones, which surprised me, esp as they were people from the past who I haven't thought of in years! :lol: Glad to know its "normal"!Click to expand...
> 
> lol iv only had one racy one which was damon of vampire diaries.......... i now have a pic of him on as my wallpaper on my laptop :haha: its ok to have tv crushes at 23 isnt it? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I'm 34 and have a massive crush on Damon!! I love vampire diaries! My dreams have been weird too.... just dreaming about really random stuff! xxClick to expand...

Think I might have to start watching this vampire diaries!!!


----------



## 19Sarah87

damon is just a hunk, i live for tuesdays when its on haha,
i am on such a downer to day its nice that i can come on here and talk to you lovely ladies x


----------



## ArcaneSpark

19Sarah87 said:


> damon is just a hunk, i live for tuesdays when its on haha,
> i am on such a downer to day its nice that i can come on here and talk to you lovely ladies x

What's up Sarah? Not feeling great? I felt awful yesterday, but have perked up a bit today. Just dreading work on Tuesday as am so tired all day!

x


----------



## peaches1978

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on for a while I've been in hospital. Unfortunately I've lost my baby, hcg has gone down from 160-135 in 48 hours and my progesterone is 3.7.

I'm absolutely heartbroken and feel empty.

I wish all you lovely ladies lots of love and luck in your pregnancies xxxxx


----------



## 19Sarah87

peaches1978 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on for a while I've been in hospital. Unfortunately I've lost my baby, hcg has gone down from 160-135 in 48 hours and my progesterone is 3.7.
> 
> I'm absolutely heartbroken and feel empty.
> 
> I wish all you lovely ladies lots of love and luck in your pregnancies xxxxx

o no i am so sorry sending you lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:, silly question but are you ok within yourself. if you want to talk im here xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## peaches1978

19Sarah87 said:


> peaches1978 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on for a while I've been in hospital. Unfortunately I've lost my baby, hcg has gone down from 160-135 in 48 hours and my progesterone is 3.7.
> 
> I'm absolutely heartbroken and feel empty.
> 
> I wish all you lovely ladies lots of love and luck in your pregnancies xxxxx
> 
> o no i am so sorry sending you lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:, silly question but are you ok within yourself. if you want to talk im here xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks Sarah, I just feel a bit emotional and achey, I've got to go back to hosp next Fri and have my bloods taken again, they were concerned as they said my levels should have dropped more than they did xxxx


----------



## 19Sarah87

x


----------



## 19Sarah87

peaches1978 said:


> 19Sarah87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peaches1978 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on for a while I've been in hospital. Unfortunately I've lost my baby, hcg has gone down from 160-135 in 48 hours and my progesterone is 3.7.
> 
> I'm absolutely heartbroken and feel empty.
> 
> I wish all you lovely ladies lots of love and luck in your pregnancies xxxxx
> 
> o no i am so sorry sending you lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:, silly question but are you ok within yourself. if you want to talk im here xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sarah, I just feel a bit emotional and achey, I've got to go back to hosp next Fri and have my bloods taken again, they were concerned as they said my levels should have dropped more than they did xxxxClick to expand...

your bound to be omg im sitting here all teary for you, i hope come friday theyv come down for you, xxxx


----------



## peaches1978

I've replied to your inbox hun xxxx


----------



## 19Sarah87

peaches1978 said:


> I've replied to your inbox hun xxxx

im trying to get into my inbox, my connections being a pain in the backside lol xx


----------



## Ladybird77

Peaches I'm so sorry... you must be all over the place right now. Losing a baby is heartbreaking... take some time out for yourself and allow yourself time to grieve. When I lost my baby last time I tried to just get on with things thinking I'd be ok and then a couple of weeks later had to be signed off work for a week.

I don't really know what else to say but sending you lots of love... we're always here for you :hugs:

xxx


----------



## peaches1978

Ladybird77 said:


> Peaches I'm so sorry... you must be all over the place right now. Losing a baby is heartbreaking... take some time out for yourself and allow yourself time to grieve. When I lost my baby last time I tried to just get on with things thinking I'd be ok and then a couple of weeks later had to be signed off work for a week.
> 
> I don't really know what else to say but sending you lots of love... we're always here for you :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Thankyou very much and sorry about your previous loss, I've been signed off work for 2 weeks. Good luck with your pregnancy and I'm sure everything will be just fine 4 u xxx :flower:


----------



## ArcaneSpark

peaches1978 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on for a while I've been in hospital. Unfortunately I've lost my baby, hcg has gone down from 160-135 in 48 hours and my progesterone is 3.7.
> 
> I'm absolutely heartbroken and feel empty.
> 
> I wish all you lovely ladies lots of love and luck in your pregnancies xxxxx

Peaches,

So sorry to hear that!
:hugs:

x


----------



## 19Sarah87

i know they say no two pregnancies are the same but come on..... im crying at everything oh as referred to me as jekyll and hyde but i did tell him i have no qualms with putting a pillow over his head (i was only joking though) :rofl: i know it sounds awful lmao but maby hel watch his mouth now i should really come with a sign "pregnant and bites BACKOFF", but on a serious note im on my 4TH bag of quavers in less than a hour and im not sure i can blame it on pregnancy lol :blush: o dear


----------



## ArcaneSpark

19Sarah87 said:


> i know they say no two pregnancies are the same but come on..... im crying at everything oh as referred to me as jekyll and hyde but i did tell him i have no qualms with putting a pillow over his head (i was only joking though) :rofl: i know it sounds awful lmao but maby hel watch his mouth now i should really come with a sign "pregnant and bites BACKOFF", but on a serious note im on my 4TH bag of quavers in less than a hour and im not sure i can blame it on pregnancy lol :blush: o dear

Ooooh, havent had a quaver in years...what flavour are they?


----------



## 19Sarah87

ArcaneSpark said:


> 19Sarah87 said:
> 
> 
> i know they say no two pregnancies are the same but come on..... im crying at everything oh as referred to me as jekyll and hyde but i did tell him i have no qualms with putting a pillow over his head (i was only joking though) :rofl: i know it sounds awful lmao but maby hel watch his mouth now i should really come with a sign "pregnant and bites BACKOFF", but on a serious note im on my 4TH bag of quavers in less than a hour and im not sure i can blame it on pregnancy lol :blush: o dear
> 
> Ooooh, havent had a quaver in years...what flavour are they?Click to expand...

cheese, it has to be cheese lol


----------



## Zombers

Hi everyone! My names Rachel. Just foun out today we're pregnant. :)
So far EDD is december 25th but i have my first appointment tomorrow hopefully. I'm a little nervous about it. Lol. How is everyone? Anyone else getting morning sickness?


----------



## ArcaneSpark

Hi Zombers,

Congrats on your BFP! I have my first appt tomorrow as well, 'm in at 10am, have no idea what to expect though! I have been getting recurring feelings of nausea but only thrown up once. I have mainly been hit by extreme exhaustion! :-(

My name is also Rachel, btw, 

x


----------



## Zombers

Nice to meet you Rachel. :D
I've had a little dry heaving after I took my prenatel but other then that its just been nausea. I'm not sure either but I just dread my blood being drawn. Lol


----------



## ArcaneSpark

Hello,

Am not looking forward to the blood tests, have never had one and am terrified of needles! :-( I'm hoping they're not going to do it tomorrow!

x


----------



## 19Sarah87

hiya ladies how are you all doing today? x


----------



## Zombers

I'm doing so-so.. Getting a little nauseas. Taking these prenatals is what kills me. Tried taking them with food this time so hopefully I don't dry heave this time.. I went to my appointment and they confirmed my pregnancy and blahblah. I have a u/s appointment on the 17th. Can't wait. :)
Really looking forward to seeing that heartbeat.

@Rachel
I really hate needles too! Thankfully I don't think their going to draw any blood for awhile. e_e


----------



## 19Sarah87

Zombers said:


> I'm doing so-so.. Getting a little nauseas. Taking these prenatals is what kills me. Tried taking them with food this time so hopefully I don't dry heave this time.. I went to my appointment and they confirmed my pregnancy and blahblah. I have a u/s appointment on the 17th. Can't wait. :)
> Really looking forward to seeing that heartbeat.
> 
> @Rachel
> I really hate needles too! Thankfully I don't think their going to draw any blood for awhile. e_e

hope it goes fast for you so it arrives sooner, iv got mine next monday cant wait as il see more than i did next week and hopefully see the babys heart beating well im taking my aspirin so im looking on the bright side.
is anyone else still cramping? it did stop but its come back again :(


----------



## Zombers

I'm defiantly cramping Sarah. Seems to be the worse when I wake up. But its not too bad. I think thats the biggest milestone is hearing the heartbeat.


----------



## 19Sarah87

Zombers said:


> I'm defiantly cramping Sarah. Seems to be the worse when I wake up. But its not too bad. I think thats the biggest milestone is hearing the heartbeat.

oooo it must be normal then as we are at the same stage woop :flower: , my biggest milestone is seeing the heartbeat at 9weeks, iv found that im getting really emotional.... i wernt like this with my ds lol last night i sobbed my eyes out when i realised that my ds nearly 3 is going to grow up and stop being my baby and all that.... i know its sad as its going to happen but its such a scary thought :cry:


----------



## Zombers

Your scared but I remember when I was a kid I couldnt wait to grow up. 
Have you told him about his baby sibling? I always think thats sooo cute to hear their reaction.


----------



## 19Sarah87

Zombers said:


> Your scared but I remember when I was a kid I couldnt wait to grow up.
> Have you told him about his baby sibling? I always think thats sooo cute to hear their reaction.

iv told him but it doesnt stop him from shoving me and jumping over my stomach, hes being assessed for autism so doesnt quite understand but he loves kids.
oooo im having this wierd feeling in my pelvis behind the pubic bone its almost like its vibrating behind and its not wind..... very strange:shrug:
i hope its my uterus stretching.... never felt anything like this so hoping its a good sign and making room for baba :)


----------



## Zombers

I know that theres a lot of weird things that happen. I'm gonna stress myself out if i worry about every little twinge. Probably best to just relax and let nature happen.


----------



## 19Sarah87

Zombers said:


> I know that theres a lot of weird things that happen. I'm gonna stress myself out if i worry about every little twinge. Probably best to just relax and let nature happen.

thats the way to think of it, im thinking of it as all a new experience again looking ahead now cant wait until december


----------



## Zombers

I still have my parents and in-laws to tell. Lol. Now sure how to break that over the phone but it should be funner since he/she is a christmas bundle.


----------



## 19Sarah87

Zombers said:


> I still have my parents and in-laws to tell. Lol. Now sure how to break that over the phone but it should be funner since he/she is a christmas bundle.

well it definatly makes the news more exciting doesnt it, when i told my nan she was o my gooood a christmas baby she was so excited but we were all jubious as i was only past the 3 week mark lol my mum as known from the day i found out she had to check my tests for me as i was convinced it was line eye lol


----------



## Zombers

I think i'll have to tell my dad first instead of my mother. Get the hard part out of the way. X)


----------



## ArcaneSpark

19Sarah87 said:


> Zombers said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing so-so.. Getting a little nauseas. Taking these prenatals is what kills me. Tried taking them with food this time so hopefully I don't dry heave this time.. I went to my appointment and they confirmed my pregnancy and blahblah. I have a u/s appointment on the 17th. Can't wait. :)
> Really looking forward to seeing that heartbeat.
> 
> @Rachel
> I really hate needles too! Thankfully I don't think their going to draw any blood for awhile. e_e
> 
> hope it goes fast for you so it arrives sooner, iv got mine next monday cant wait as il see more than i did next week and hopefully see the babys heart beating well im taking my aspirin so im looking on the bright side.
> is anyone else still cramping? it did stop but its come back again :(Click to expand...

Well appt with the midwife was a bit of an anti climax, it was all form filling, didnt even weigh me or take my blood pressure!

Next appt will be with the hospital at around 12 weeks for my first scan and blood test :-(

Wont see the midwife again until 21 weeks!!!


----------



## 19Sarah87

ArcaneSpark said:


> 19Sarah87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zombers said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing so-so.. Getting a little nauseas. Taking these prenatals is what kills me. Tried taking them with food this time so hopefully I don't dry heave this time.. I went to my appointment and they confirmed my pregnancy and blahblah. I have a u/s appointment on the 17th. Can't wait. :)
> Really looking forward to seeing that heartbeat.
> 
> @Rachel
> I really hate needles too! Thankfully I don't think their going to draw any blood for awhile. e_e
> 
> hope it goes fast for you so it arrives sooner, iv got mine next monday cant wait as il see more than i did next week and hopefully see the babys heart beating well im taking my aspirin so im looking on the bright side.
> is anyone else still cramping? it did stop but its come back again :(Click to expand...
> 
> Well appt with the midwife was a bit of an anti climax, it was all form filling, didnt even weigh me or take my blood pressure!
> 
> Next appt will be with the hospital at around 12 weeks for my first scan and blood test :-(
> 
> Wont see the midwife again until 21 weeks!!!Click to expand...

blimey that is a wait! , iv just booked in with my midwife and have an appointment on the 18th, and iv got 2 hosp apps for monday.... i was suposed to have a scan in the afternoon but was also booked in for the morning for a scan because of the emergency scan last week. I phoned the later one to see if i should cancel but theyv told me to keep the appiontment so its going to be along day but i cant wait to see baba


----------



## 19Sarah87

ok now im really worried and cant stop crying. i think im going to miscarry....
iv just been to the loo and wiped and on the tp tmi was green like discharge streaked in clear visible blood... i cant get into the docs and after googling this is what the mucus plug looks like...... is this the start. i dont think i can go through this again :cry:


----------



## Zombers

You might want to wait a little bit. Sometimes thats normal. As long as its not bright red blood and your not getting cramps. If any of that happens, go to the ER. I'm sure it'll turn out okay. :)


----------



## 19Sarah87

Zombers said:


> You might want to wait a little bit. Sometimes thats normal. As long as its not bright red blood and your not getting cramps. If any of that happens, go to the ER. I'm sure it'll turn out okay. :)

thank you :flower: , it was bright red blood in the disharge and when i wiped again a clot and now nothing, didnt help with my son booting me in my side and standing on me half hour before it started :cry:


----------



## Zombers

You might want to go to the er if your clotting. Or call your doctor for advice.


----------



## Zombers

But if you "were" miscarrying, the bleeding would get heavier and cramps would be severe. Just relax and get some bed rest.


----------



## 19Sarah87

Zombers said:


> But if you "were" miscarrying, the bleeding would get heavier and cramps would be severe. Just relax and get some bed rest.

thank you for the reasurence.... but past experiences tells me this isnt always the way. thank you again :hugs:


----------



## Zombers

Well, people are always different. These are just the signs they have to look for. I hope you and your LO feel better.


----------



## 19Sarah87

Zombers said:


> Well, people are always different. These are just the signs they have to look for. I hope you and your LO feel better.

thank you :flower: , how are you today? x


----------



## 19Sarah87

im feeling better and iv had no more, need to get my hormones into check and try and stop getting hysterical. I always say that im over the past losses but with this scare i realised how emotionaly draining it is.
But anyway i thought id share somethings that made me smile today. My sons health visiter turned up and before anything was said she said to me " i had a dream about you and you told me you were pregnant and having a girl" you should of seen her face when i told her i was infact pregnant!! , also at my ds 28 check he was behind and was that of a 18 month old, hes now behaving as a child of his age and its only his speech and hearing thats at 18 months so im really pleased with that and hes been accepted at our first choice of nursery.

would anyone else like to join in? What as made you smile today? x


----------



## Zombers

Hubby texting me little things here and there. Then when he comes home he doesnt even say hi to me before greeting the baby. Lol. Thats whats made me happy today. Thats so cool that she had a dream like that. Everyone we're telling is saying "i knew it!". Thats starting to bother me though.


----------



## 19Sarah87

Zombers said:


> Hubby texting me little things here and there. Then when he comes home he doesnt even say hi to me before* greeting the baby.* Lol. Thats whats made me happy today. Thats so cool that she had a dream like that. Everyone we're telling is saying "i knew it!". Thats starting to bother me though.

ooo that is so sweet! 
its amazing how many people know isnt it.... when i was 3 weeks pregnant bt in reality just one my mum had been claiming shed been having my morning sickness for 2 week, i was like i havent even been pregnant 2 weeks yet :haha: i have to keep explaining that shes not having my symptoms lmao


----------



## Zombers

Lmao. I'm sure we'll have plenty to deal with like that. I'm waiting for my parenting "lessons" from DH mother. She tries to overtake everything. v_v


----------



## Ladybird77

Hi ladies

How are we all today?

Sarah - hows things? Did you go to the doc in the end? I hope you're ok hun xx

Zombers - your hubby sounds so sweet! It must be a little annoying when people start saying 'I knew it' when you tell them... I would be like how?? how did you know it?? lol x

I can't wait to start telling people but we're holding off for the time being as I've had two miscarriages previously. I've got my first scan on Friday so, as long as everything's ok and we see a heartbeat etc, we are going to tell the parents this weekend.

I'm still having weird dreams... really vivid and very strange stuff. Last night I watched vampire diaries and then had a dream that I had a pet werewolf! :haha:

xxx


----------



## 19Sarah87

Zombers said:


> Lmao. I'm sure we'll have plenty to deal with like that. I'm waiting for my parenting "lessons" from DH mother. She tries to overtake everything. v_v

lol, that reminds me of my mother inlaw she tried to take over when i had my son in the end i stapped told her she was the reason for my pnd, always interfering ect she was in tears but we are close now we share the same hobby and that and she did back off. they drive you :wacko:


----------



## 19Sarah87

Ladybird77 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> How are we all today?
> 
> Sarah - hows things? Did you go to the doc in the end? I hope you're ok hun xx
> 
> Zombers - your hubby sounds so sweet! It must be a little annoying when people start saying 'I knew it' when you tell them... I would be like how?? how did you know it?? lol x
> 
> I can't wait to start telling people but we're holding off for the time being as I've had two miscarriages previously. I've got my first scan on Friday so, as long as everything's ok and we see a heartbeat etc, we are going to tell the parents this weekend.
> 
> I'm still having weird dreams... really vivid and very strange stuff. Last night I watched vampire diaries and then had a dream that I had a pet werewolf! :haha:
> 
> xxx

omg i watched that i hope damon dont die hes the only piece of eye candy iv got lol, fridays going to be good for you so dont worry  , im good today thanks iv not had anymore so didnt feel the need to go to the docs but im going to keep on eye on it xx


----------



## Zombers

@Ladybird
I love the vampire diaries! <3 Thats hilarious though. I can picture Tyler on a leash being ferried around. LOL. I'm sure Friday will be a great experience for you both. :)

@Sarah
He wants to tell his parents this weekend so not looking forward to it TOO much. This is my first but judging on how she acts with her other grandchildren (coddles them when their in time out, gives them treats they shouldn't have, thinks she knows everything about everything) it seems I'll have to put her in her place right off the bat. e_e


----------



## Ladybird77

You know it's funny... in my normal every day life I can't find anyone else that watches vampire diaries... now I've found two fellow fans just on this thread!! 

Damon can't die... he's the best bit! lol

xx


----------



## Zombers

Was he bit by Tyler? It sounded like he had gotten him but they didn't reveal anythiiiing. Can't wait for next weeks episode. :]
I can't find anyone that watches it IRL too. I try to get people to watch it but they never go through with it.


----------



## 19Sarah87

bless my oh asked me if im still pregnant because of what happened last night.
I said do you mean testing and he said yes so i told him il go out and get a test if he really wants me too, whilst secretly being pleased because iv been dying to test over the past week lol


----------



## Zombers

Awww. I really want to test again too. Just to see that line again and see it getting darker.


----------



## 19Sarah87

Zombers said:


> Awww. I really want to test again too. Just to see that line again and see it getting darker.

im still stalking the pregnancy test thread, im such a poasa, im in such a dilema i want to go and get a test just to feed the addiction but i havent been out in 3 days due to a nasty coldsore on my lip :cry::blush: its that bad my 2 year old ds refered to it as a nose before laughing is head off :haha: i hope itl be darker and i cant even post it on the pregnacy test thread now, bit wierd at 6 weeks pregnant asking is this positive lol


----------



## 19Sarah87

i am rather shocked at the test it was darker and wider than the control line, it was a pack of 2 but i dont think it will get any darker than it is so i supose if i need the urge to poas il have one ready and waiting lol, well ohs happy now :thumbup:

how are you lovely ladies today?


----------



## ArcaneSpark

Hey,

How is every-one? Sarah hope your doing better. Has been a busy and draining week back at work, have just been so tired!

x


----------



## 19Sarah87

ArcaneSpark said:


> Hey,
> 
> How is every-one? Sarah hope your doing better. Has been a busy and draining week back at work, have just been so tired!
> 
> x

hiya, im doing great now, they say that pregnancy is the great excuse, im waiting to see if it does work, how are you apart from the tirdness? x


----------



## 19Sarah87

hiya ladies how am you all? x


----------



## Ladybird77

Hey all

Things are all good here... I had my early scan on Friday and they put me at just under 7 weeks which was a little behind what I thought but I have irregular cycles so I'm not altogether surprised. The important thing is though, we saw a little heartbeat so feeling much better about things now.

Sarah - how's things with you hun? Looks like I'm joining you for a Christmas day baby as I was a little behind and that's the date they have now given me as my due date!

Arcane - Hope you're ok too, I totally know what you mean about the tiredness, I'm feeling wiped out most days!

Zombers - How's things with you? Vampire Diaries tomorrow woo hoo! :happydance:

Love

LB
xx


----------



## 19Sarah87

Ladybird77 said:


> Hey all
> 
> Things are all good here... I had my early scan on Friday and they put me at just under 7 weeks which was a little behind what I thought but I have irregular cycles so I'm not altogether surprised. The important thing is though, we saw a little heartbeat so feeling much better about things now.
> 
> Sarah - how's things with you hun? Looks like I'm joining you for a Christmas day baby as I was a little behind and that's the date they have now given me as my due date!
> 
> Arcane - Hope you're ok too, I totally know what you mean about the tiredness, I'm feeling wiped out most days!
> 
> Zombers - How's things with you? Vampire Diaries tomorrow woo hoo! :happydance:
> 
> Love
> 
> LB
> xx

hiya, im good thanks happy your scan was brill!! , i went for scans today ( i say scans as i was double booked lol) on the first normal scan they measured the baby at 7.2weeks and on the transvaginal scan measured 7.1weeks but the tummy scan was clearer and got a pic, i will upload now.
i cant wait until vampire diaries i just LOVE it, but spose ill have to deal will glee tonight x


----------



## 19Sarah87

the pic of my lil bean was measuring at 7.2 weeks :) and theres a pick from the transvaginal scan of the yolk sack, baba was hiding behind it, was really wierd as the doctor was searching for the baby and he couldnt find it and looked really worried luckily id seen it this morning already so knew it was there its burrowed into my right side
 



Attached Files:







Picture201159181614.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 3









Picture201159181628.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Ladybird77

Aww that's great news hun, I'm so glad it went well for you.

I've been feeling rubbish today... had a hypo at work this morning (massive drop in blood sugars) and never felt right all day after that. Just feel completely exhausted... wiped out in fact, had to have a lie down when I got in! Been getting a bit of cramping and twinges today too... nothing too serious though, probably normal.

How's everyone else doing today?

xxx


----------



## 19Sarah87

Ladybird77 said:


> Aww that's great news hun, I'm so glad it went well for you.
> 
> I've been feeling rubbish today... had a hypo at work this morning (massive drop in blood sugars) and never felt right all day after that. Just feel completely exhausted... wiped out in fact, had to have a lie down when I got in! Been getting a bit of cramping and twinges today too... nothing too serious though, probably normal.
> 
> How's everyone else doing today?
> 
> xxx

hiya, thank you :flower: , hope you are feeling better now, iv not been to bad although i had to leave ds with his dad so i could go for a lie down as iv just been so tired and getting cramps and pain but im putting it down to things moving up and stratching as its where baby was yesterday, i forgot how tiring being pregnant is lol x


----------



## Ladybird77

Oh my god I just completely bawled my eyes out at vampire diaries.... like proper sobs and everything!!


----------



## 19Sarah87

Ladybird77 said:


> Oh my god I just completely bawled my eyes out at vampire diaries.... like proper sobs and everything!!

it was so sad :cry: , i cant believe its the last episode next week supose we will have to wait until next year for it to start up again............ unless i can find a good streaming site lol,


----------



## ArcaneSpark

Hi,

I got the date for my 12 week scan through, 31st May, I will be 12w3d, seems like far too long to wait!!

How's every-one doing?

x


----------



## 19Sarah87

ArcaneSpark said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the date for my 12 week scan through, 31st May, I will be 12w3d, seems like far too long to wait!!
> 
> How's every-one doing?
> 
> x

hi, i hope it goes fast for you!, how have you been? x


----------



## ArcaneSpark

Hey Sarah,

I'm not doing too bad, my only bad points have been exhaustion occasional nausuea and the expense of going up 2 cup sizes! lol

In other news I think I have lost a few pounds which is good, mainly due to eating healthier and cutting out alcohol, which I don't miss anywhere as near as I thought I woul. Before I would come home from work and enjoy a glass (or 3) of rose to unwind in the evening.

My only problem is that we arent telling friends at work until after the scan and its one of my friends major birthday's on Friday, I dont know how I'm going to cope as it will revolve heavily around cocktails. Will try and hide behind the mocktails, but its not gonna be easy!!!

How you doing, great scan pics, hope your feeling safer now!

x


----------



## 19Sarah87

ArcaneSpark said:


> Hey Sarah,
> 
> I'm not doing too bad, my only bad points have been exhaustion occasional nausuea and the expense of going up 2 cup sizes! lol
> 
> In other news I think I have lost a few pounds which is good, mainly due to eating healthier and cutting out alcohol, which I don't miss anywhere as near as I thought I woul. Before I would come home from work and enjoy a glass (or 3) of rose to unwind in the evening.
> 
> My only problem is that we arent telling friends at work until after the scan and its one of my friends major birthday's on Friday, I dont know how I'm going to cope as it will revolve heavily around cocktails. Will try and hide behind the mocktails, but its not gonna be easy!!!
> 
> How you doing, great scan pics, hope your feeling safer now!
> 
> x

glad everythings ok and im a tad bit jelous :blush: my boobs aint grown non and they say it happens in early pregnancy :haha::cry: , im not doing to bad thanks just tired all the time and having terrible morning sickness ALL day not good and my poor ohs ears are going to drop off with all the moaning im doing, im more relaxed now getting a bit excited- my dad does this coin test to predict gender hes done this for many years and as never been wrong and got it right with my ds and i persuaded him to do it and it came bk very good odds of a girl and i did the chinese gender one that worked with my ds and says im having a girl, its way too early but..........:happydance:


----------



## ArcaneSpark

Oooh a girl, I think I would like a girl and DH would like a boy, so either way we will be pleased with the arrival of a happy healthy baby lol!

Any tips for hiding the not drinking on nights out? They know we want kids of most of the usual excuses will arouse suspicion and they wont believe detox!

x


----------



## 19Sarah87

ArcaneSpark said:


> Oooh a girl, I think I would like a girl and DH would like a boy, so either way we will be pleased with the arrival of a happy healthy baby lol!
> 
> Any tips for hiding the not drinking on nights out? They know we want kids of most of the usual excuses will arouse suspicion and they wont believe detox!
> 
> x

youve been popping pills or day for a headache or something similar and you dont want to risk drinking because youv already took over the recommened dose, you was thinking about cancelling but you didnt want to let them down? or around them lines.... iv never had to make excuses lol


----------



## Ladybird77

Hey ladies

I hope you're all doing ok... I've been generally ok but suffering with the diabetes a bit, blood sugars keep dropping so having lots of funny turns but hey, at least it's an excuse to eat sweets, biscuits and drink full sugar drinks for a change!

It can be really difficult on nights out... I went out the other night and said I was broke so wouldn't take part in rounds... then just bought tonic water and everyone just assumed it was my usual vodka and tonic! When someone did insist on buying me a drink I just asked for a diet coke as 'I've already had quite a few and feeling quite dehydrated' hehe!

How's everyone else doing? Anyone getting cravings yet? I keep eating loads of pickles... onions, beetroot, gherkins etc. Craving lots of sweet stuff too but that could be to do with the blood sugar thing.

xxxxxxx


----------



## ArcaneSpark

I'm ok, havent really had any cravings as such, dont know if this is a good or a bad thing, but I have only been able to eat little meals, big ones make me feel too full and sick.


----------



## ArcaneSpark

How is every-one, thread has gone a bit quiet!


----------



## 19Sarah87

ArcaneSpark said:


> How is every-one, thread has gone a bit quiet!

hiya i was thinking that.... everyones seemed to have left lol. iv not been to bad how have you been?


----------



## ArcaneSpark

Hey, 

Had a rough weekend with sickness, made it into work but was sent home, so am having a duvet day today. Catching up on rest this morning as I didn't sleep at all well last night, then this afternoon I might try and sort one of the boxes in what will be the nursery then a bubble bath and a nap!

Got my 1st scan a week tomorrow, am really excited about that but terrified of needles and having the bloodwork done after :-/

x


----------



## crossroads

Can I join? :D I'm due 27th Dec


----------



## 19Sarah87

crossroads said:


> Can I join? :D I'm due 27th Dec

:hi: how are you?


----------



## ArcaneSpark

crossroads said:


> Can I join? :D I'm due 27th Dec

Hi crossroads,

How you doing?

x


----------



## Ladybird77

Hi ladies!

I've been out of action on here for a little while... the dog chewed our internet cable and we've only just received a new one! I've been doing a little browsing on my phone but it's not great for posting!

Arcane - good news about the scan, bet you can't wait! x

Sarah - how are you doing? Hope all is well x

Crossroads - welcome :flower: How's things with you? x

I've been quite lucky in that I've not really suffered with sickness very much, which was quite worrying to be honest, but I had another scan on Monday and saw a little 9 week blob with arms, legs and a head... looked like a little gingerbread man! Got dating scan a week Monday so looking forward to that now... just wish the tiredness would stop, I'm totally shattered all the time!

Much love

LB
xx


----------



## ArcaneSpark

Hi LB,

Glad to have you back. In a way your so lucky to be getting early scans, but I realise thats probably from previous issues so not to be wished for. Am just crossing my fingers everything is ok on Tuesday, if I hadn't been on a forum it probably wouldn't have crossed my mind that something could be wrong and I wouldn't know, but now I know these things it fills you with worry. Only 5 days to go though, gotta keep strong!

Do you have a 9w pic to put up?

x


----------



## 19Sarah87

hi ladies hope you are all well :flower: well i had my scan today after worrying about it everything was great but i was left confused about the dates. My consultant said i was 9 and a half weeks which is correct from lmp and i have a dating scan on 17th making me 12weeks 5 days than but after the consultant did my scan they said my dating scan needs to be brought forward a week as its too late :shrug: which i thought was odd being as they will scan you up until 13weeks but anyway i had the crl for the baby and found a great way how to work how far you are after doing this it put me at 10weeks 2 days which is the same date as the time i thought i ovulated which also explains as why they wanted to bring my scan forward as if i am 10.2 days it would of made me 13+ at the dating scan but now i will now be 12.3weeks. are you with me lol. its soo confusing but if anyone would like to know how you work out your dates with the crl of the baby il happily share the method. i really want to change my ticker now lol..........


----------



## ArcaneSpark

I'm confused! Whats a crl?


----------



## 19Sarah87

ArcaneSpark said:


> I'm confused! Whats a crl?

its crown rump length, its how they measure the baby and determine how far you am up until 12 weeks


----------



## ArcaneSpark

Got my 12w scan tomorrow, cant figure out if I'm excited or nervous!

How is every-one else doing on this rainy BH weekend?

x


----------



## Ladybird77

Hey everyone

Arcane how did your scan go?? I hope all is well xx

Other ladies how are you all doing?

Things ok this end... I have my dating scan Monday which I think is a little early as I'll be just 11 weeks by then but hope we still get a good look at baby and some decent pics!

xx


----------



## ArcaneSpark

Hello,

Have had a nightmare week! 12w scan on Tuesday went well, we got a lovely little pic!

https://img3011.photobox.co.uk/880649181fda00443444d9f41db964f6888515abd84ab2d58a6f3c92d3a9f89b8929f7f0.jpg

So on Wed, when back at work, we started telling people, then at 2pm on the way back from lunch disaster struck when I started leaking what I think was amniotic fluid :cry:. So had to go to the walk-in clinic to get a referral to the hospital, they told me I couldn't been see by the hospital for an emergency scan until Friday and there was nothing they could do. 

So 2 days of worry later went arrived for my emergency scan, luckily they found a heart beat and all was ok, except they have no idea what caused my scare. They only upside was I got to see my little jelly bean again and their machine was much better so you could see a lot more details!

https://img3015.photobox.co.uk/34205506fdf9fd9781fdef0b7caa7bfab666a7eb7994a595cc5ed15548db2a91acb3b013.jpg

All in all has been a very stressful week but with a happy ending!

x


----------



## Ladybird77

Lovely pics Arcane! Sorry to hear about your scare and so glad everything's ok x

I had my dating scan yesterday, I'm now 11+4 and due on 23rd Dec! I've added a pic!

Hope everyone is doing ok... I actually feel less pregnant now than I did at 6 weeks to be honest! Tiredness is much better and didn't have much in the way of sickness anyway!

How's everyone else doing?

xx
 



Attached Files:







Baby Bear.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## 19Sarah87

hiya ladies, great pics, im glad to hear everything is ok, im sorry about what you had to go through arcane but its great babys ok.
Iv not been to good im on bed rest at the moment had some problems last night losing brown discharge and some pink this morn with bad cramps, went to docs told him about the pain aswell he thinks i could be having a miscarriage, he couldnt get me in for a scan so i went to a&e they couldnt scan me until NXT friday what ever happened to amergencies ay, anyway i have my dating scan on friday so iv got to hold out for that. On a good note iv not had anymore. just worried me now as im in tune with my body, it was a dream that i new i was preg and the night before this started i had a dream that i had my baby and then it vanished and im just hoping it isnt a omen of some kind. OOps iv done a little bit of a essay here lol


----------



## sugarheart

Hi, I'm Due on 8th December :) hope you don't mind me joining in? x


----------



## ArcaneSpark

19Sarah87 said:


> hiya ladies, great pics, im glad to hear everything is ok, im sorry about what you had to go through arcane but its great babys ok.
> Iv not been to good im on bed rest at the moment had some problems last night losing brown discharge and some pink this morn with bad cramps, went to docs told him about the pain aswell he thinks i could be having a miscarriage, he couldnt get me in for a scan so i went to a&e they couldnt scan me until NXT friday what ever happened to amergencies ay, anyway i have my dating scan on friday so iv got to hold out for that. On a good note iv not had anymore. just worried me now as im in tune with my body, it was a dream that i new i was preg and the night before this started i had a dream that i had my baby and then it vanished and im just hoping it isnt a omen of some kind. OOps iv done a little bit of a essay here lol

Awwh, my thoughts are with you :hugs: really hope your ok! Let us know how it goes! x


----------



## ArcaneSpark

sugarheart said:


> Hi, I'm Due on 8th December :) hope you don't mind me joining in? x

Hello, of course not, welcome! Your due a little ahead of me, is this your first?


----------



## 19Sarah87

ArcaneSpark said:


> 19Sarah87 said:
> 
> 
> hiya ladies, great pics, im glad to hear everything is ok, im sorry about what you had to go through arcane but its great babys ok.
> Iv not been to good im on bed rest at the moment had some problems last night losing brown discharge and some pink this morn with bad cramps, went to docs told him about the pain aswell he thinks i could be having a miscarriage, he couldnt get me in for a scan so i went to a&e they couldnt scan me until NXT friday what ever happened to amergencies ay, anyway i have my dating scan on friday so iv got to hold out for that. On a good note iv not had anymore. just worried me now as im in tune with my body, it was a dream that i new i was preg and the night before this started i had a dream that i had my baby and then it vanished and im just hoping it isnt a omen of some kind. OOps iv done a little bit of a essay here lol
> 
> Awwh, my thoughts are with you :hugs: really hope your ok! Let us know how it goes! xClick to expand...

thank you, im trying to stay positive, iv not had anymore just pains but i think i felt baby moving about again last night, when i sat foward i could feel roling quite close to the front. well im hoping it was baby tellin me its ok x


----------



## ArcaneSpark

19Sarah87 said:


> ArcaneSpark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19Sarah87 said:
> 
> 
> hiya ladies, great pics, im glad to hear everything is ok, im sorry about what you had to go through arcane but its great babys ok.
> Iv not been to good im on bed rest at the moment had some problems last night losing brown discharge and some pink this morn with bad cramps, went to docs told him about the pain aswell he thinks i could be having a miscarriage, he couldnt get me in for a scan so i went to a&e they couldnt scan me until NXT friday what ever happened to amergencies ay, anyway i have my dating scan on friday so iv got to hold out for that. On a good note iv not had anymore. just worried me now as im in tune with my body, it was a dream that i new i was preg and the night before this started i had a dream that i had my baby and then it vanished and im just hoping it isnt a omen of some kind. OOps iv done a little bit of a essay here lol
> 
> Awwh, my thoughts are with you :hugs: really hope your ok! Let us know how it goes! xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you, im trying to stay positive, iv not had anymore just pains but i think i felt baby moving about again last night, when i sat foward i could feel roling quite close to the front. well im hoping it was baby tellin me its ok xClick to expand...

:hugs:

If you were in Sheffield I'd lend you my doppler for a listen in at baby! 

x


----------



## 19Sarah87

ArcaneSpark said:


> 19Sarah87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArcaneSpark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19Sarah87 said:
> 
> 
> hiya ladies, great pics, im glad to hear everything is ok, im sorry about what you had to go through arcane but its great babys ok.
> Iv not been to good im on bed rest at the moment had some problems last night losing brown discharge and some pink this morn with bad cramps, went to docs told him about the pain aswell he thinks i could be having a miscarriage, he couldnt get me in for a scan so i went to a&e they couldnt scan me until NXT friday what ever happened to amergencies ay, anyway i have my dating scan on friday so iv got to hold out for that. On a good note iv not had anymore. just worried me now as im in tune with my body, it was a dream that i new i was preg and the night before this started i had a dream that i had my baby and then it vanished and im just hoping it isnt a omen of some kind. OOps iv done a little bit of a essay here lol
> 
> Awwh, my thoughts are with you :hugs: really hope your ok! Let us know how it goes! xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you, im trying to stay positive, iv not had anymore just pains but i think i felt baby moving about again last night, when i sat foward i could feel roling quite close to the front. well im hoping it was baby tellin me its ok xClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> If you were in Sheffield I'd lend you my doppler for a listen in at baby!
> 
> xClick to expand...

bless you, thank you :flower: well i think iv just done a terrible thing, i understand i have to think positive but i think i may of took it a step to far lol iv brought a pram eek and iv got to collect after my scan tomorrow so im praying scan goes ok x


----------



## ArcaneSpark

19Sarah87 said:


> ArcaneSpark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19Sarah87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArcaneSpark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19Sarah87 said:
> 
> 
> hiya ladies, great pics, im glad to hear everything is ok, im sorry about what you had to go through arcane but its great babys ok.
> Iv not been to good im on bed rest at the moment had some problems last night losing brown discharge and some pink this morn with bad cramps, went to docs told him about the pain aswell he thinks i could be having a miscarriage, he couldnt get me in for a scan so i went to a&e they couldnt scan me until NXT friday what ever happened to amergencies ay, anyway i have my dating scan on friday so iv got to hold out for that. On a good note iv not had anymore. just worried me now as im in tune with my body, it was a dream that i new i was preg and the night before this started i had a dream that i had my baby and then it vanished and im just hoping it isnt a omen of some kind. OOps iv done a little bit of a essay here lol
> 
> Awwh, my thoughts are with you :hugs: really hope your ok! Let us know how it goes! xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you, im trying to stay positive, iv not had anymore just pains but i think i felt baby moving about again last night, when i sat foward i could feel roling quite close to the front. well im hoping it was baby tellin me its ok xClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> If you were in Sheffield I'd lend you my doppler for a listen in at baby!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> bless you, thank you :flower: well i think iv just done a terrible thing, i understand i have to think positive but i think i may of took it a step to far lol iv brought a pram eek and iv got to collect after my scan tomorrow so im praying scan goes ok xClick to expand...

How did it go? Hope everything is ok??? :hugs:

x


----------



## 19Sarah87

hiya, firstly the scan went GREAT and iv been put forward yay my mw had me down edd 27th dec iv been put forward to the 19th decem so iv had a ticker change. Baby was so active jumping away rolling over the scan started with it facing out and the scan pic has s/he lying upside down lol it might of been the coke i drank before :blush:. I am so so so happy. I need extra care this time and need to be miniterd. My ds was born 6oz3lb and they told me that was on the low side today ( after 3 years i never knew lol) so i have to have growth scans and i need my blood pressure checked regulary after 24 weeks because of previous pre eclampsia AND i need a glucose tolerent test because i have gained over half a stone since being pregnant and iv hardly eaten.
How are you ladies? x


----------



## 19Sarah87

hi arcane, thank you :) seems we posted at the same time lol x


----------



## ArcaneSpark

Sarah,

That is fab news (apart from the extra monitoring) was thinking about you today!

x


----------



## 19Sarah87

ArcaneSpark said:


> Sarah,
> 
> That is fab news (apart from the extra monitoring) was thinking about you today!
> 
> x

:hugs: thank you. How are you and bump? x


----------



## ArcaneSpark

We're ok, I really need to start buying some maternity trousers though. I dont think I''m in denial, but I haven't been and tried any on yet, some how I dont feel ready for all that :-/

Might have to take a trip to Meadowhall on Sunday to try some on?

Am having a big, what was supposed to be a BBQ but will now be a tapas night, which I usually love hosting, as these are always fun parties full of cocktails which go on into the early hours. But this time I'm gonna be sober, which is going to be very very strange, but I'm sure I'll get through it. I'll probably just make less mess when mixing cocktails and not get through as many glasses as I've forgotten where I put them etc! ;-)

x


----------



## lozabo2002

hello im new to this im also due 25th dec and im from leeds uk xxx


----------



## 19Sarah87

lozabo2002 said:


> hello im new to this im also due 25th dec and im from leeds uk xxx

Hi :flower: how are you? How lovely a xmas baby. 
my dates have moved forward since starting this thread lol.


----------



## ArcaneSpark

Hi Sarah,

Hows things going with you, have you had your 20w scan yet? We're having a little boy! :-D

x


----------



## 19Sarah87

ArcaneSpark said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> Hows things going with you, have you had your 20w scan yet? We're having a little boy! :-D
> 
> x

HI, everythings great thanks how are you? Thats great news :flower: i had my scan today and im having a little boy too and have now picked a name for him :) x


----------



## ArcaneSpark

Cool, we have a short-list with one which we are more drawn to, however we didn't want to commit to that name until we had met him and made sure it suited, if that makes sense?


----------



## 19Sarah87

ArcaneSpark said:


> Cool, we have a short-list with one which we are more drawn to, however we didn't want to commit to that name until we had met him and made sure it suited, if that makes sense?

That makes complete sense we named our ds nathan when we found i was having a boy and after he was born i didnt feel right calling him nathan.... i didnt think he was a nathan lol Now he fits it i see it as a naughty boys name and he fits the bill perfectly :haha:
We are naming this one alfie, i see alfie as a cheeky chappy and i think it fit as most newborns have those chubby little cheeks and just cute so i think itl be ok this time...... IF THAT makes sense lol.

How are you and bump? x


----------



## ArcaneSpark

Awh, cute! Think we are probably going to go with Alex, but not 100% enough to start calling the bump Alex.

Bump & i are doing good, getting massive though :-( Which I knew would happen but still a shock to seem bigger every day! Getting regular kick every day now which is nice and re-assuring!

Am thinking of getting a £D scan done, just need to persuade DH!

How abouts you, all ok?

x


----------

